# 3D printed parts. input on design ideas?



## Pascal (May 7, 2016)

Hello all, I am new to the community here. I recently bought a .40 BG and quickly realized I didn't like the parts on it. While I started the process of designing some new parts, like the coupler for the two barrels and anew mouth piece, I came across some threads on copper pipe builds. I already had a piece of 1/2 copper so I played with that for a few hours and then went to the hardware store and bought a 5ft stick of 3/4. This evening I printed out my first mouthpiece for the 3/4 pipe. I will upload a picture here in a minute. What I am curious about is when you guys build your own mouthpiece, what shapes and designs do you prefer for a better fit and feel? I'm going to make an anti inhail lip in it on the next revision that will work with the dart cones that I am also making (not 3D printed). I would like to put a few bgs together for my buddies and their kids and need some input on style. Thanks for any advice guys.


----------



## Pascal (May 7, 2016)

There is sanding to still be done, but it is a factory fit on the pipe. I need to sand the edges in the mouth area. The blow hole is necked down to the inside dia of the pipe so that the pipe has an endstop in the mouthpiece. Sorry for picture quality, next time I will get the real camera out.


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Looking good so far.


----------



## Pascal (May 7, 2016)

I appreciate that. I'm going to give this style a try, and then print out the flatter style like what is on the cs brand. I was thinking about it at work today, I want to print it with holes for a few 1/4" dia n52 neo magnets that I have. I figured four of them at the bottom should hold that dart in pretty firm.


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Interesting idea. Hopefully it works out. Let us know how everything works out.


----------

